# Reality check: How many carts & harnesses do you own



## targetsmom (Jan 7, 2010)

OK: I will fess up first:

4 carts (1 Jerald show cart, 1 Graber show cart, 1 EE, 1 wooden wheeled cart for ADS)

4 harnesses (3 entry level show harnesses - 2 with breeching, 1 sport harness just received this week)

5 bridles (i.e. one extra)

Minis that drive: currently 4: Princess, Ruby, Buckshot, and Fizz - all can be seen in the gallery on our website; 2 are shown driving in my avatar.

Your turn....


----------



## Jill (Jan 7, 2010)

I _think_ we have:


1 Lutke show harness
2 biothane "pretty" harnesses
1 beta biothane "fun" harness
1 mini open bridle
1 Houghton show cart (plum w/ a lavender stripe)
1 wooden easy entry cart w/ patent wrapped shafts
1 metal Frontier easy entry cart
1 metal (unknown brand) easy entry cart
4 driving minis (and at LEAST 3 who need to learn)


----------



## Charley (Jan 7, 2010)

One gelding drives,

One harness,

Three carts


----------



## Shari (Jan 7, 2010)

Only have my Country Road Card... my mostly Zilco harness and a leather work harness. One mini trained to cart. (Had an EZ entry carts first...one for the fjord gelding and one for Maggie... I sold them so I could get the CRC)

I however... drool over many, many carts. Specially Wally's antique one!!!

And I have always wanted a custom marathon Freedman leather harness!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 7, 2010)

1 very old Freedman show harness still in remarkable condition

2 Ozark Mtn leather Carriage harnesses

1 nylon harness

1 biothane harness

2 leather working harnesses

many many parts and assorted pieces of leather harnesses (girths, bridles, backstraps, croupers, breast collars) to make sure I can fit any size Mini or pony one way or another

2 metal wire wheeled easy entry carts Mini size

1 metal wire wheeled easy entry cart Pony size

2 wooden wheeled wooden carts Mini size

1 Graber show cart Mini size

1 wooden Meadowbrook style cart pony size

1 4 passenger wagonette small pony/large Mini size

14 horses at the moment that can drive.


----------



## R Whiteman (Jan 7, 2010)

Your turn....

Okay, I'll play:

One four wheel wagon, 3 jerold show carts, 3 Smart carts, one EE Jerold, 4 more EE training carts, ! amish made road cart, Sorry lost count of the harnesses but there is one for everyone and two pairs harnesses.

Horses on the place: 18 Horses that drive: 14 including the newest, a Full Size riding horse (the only one without cart and harness, but that will be remedied soon, I hope) Number of drivers: 3 Hmmm....

It's an addiction, you know.






Dorothy


----------



## Kendra (Jan 7, 2010)

Um ... 3 show carts (a Jerald, a Wilform and an "other"), an easy entry (easy exit, I won't use it), and an antique roadster bike. And then there's wagons ... there's Grandad's parade wagon, which is green, then the white one my mom uses for shows, and the black one that Grandad just finished building last summer. They're like the draft hitch wagon's. And the stagecoach (very cool, built in 1920 to one half scale of the original Wells Fargo blueprints), the bundle rack, a chuckwagon (or maybe two), the "Queen" wagon (a fancy passenger carriage with doors and a surrey top), the purple wagon (carriage with purple velvet seats and purple wood), oak wagon for a little bit bigger ponies, two more wagon's grandad built that can convert from a four wheel to a two wheel and are used a ton for training (in their four wheeled form). Oh, and very frightening chariots that we've never hooked horses to that came in a package with some driving horses. And I might have forgotten something. This is why there's no room to work my driving horses inside.





We have over 20 driving horses.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 7, 2010)

Three minis that all drive in some capacity. (Two big horses, one drives, the other is coming 2; and a Am. Shetland Pony that drives.)

Four wooden miniature vehicles, all that we have built:

Blue Phaeton Cart

Meadowbrook Style

Show Road Cart for A horses

Crummy Road Cart (our first cart we built, pattered after someone else's. It doesn't have a lot of leg room and therefore is not much fun to drive in, but it works well for kids and breaking horses.)

Two miniature horse harnesses, both Driving Essentials that we train and show in: (Would LOVE a Presentation harness someday!)

One A size Essential

One B size Essential Plus

One mini Freedom Collar

Tandem Parts - traces, trace carrier, rosettes, terrets, keys, etc.

One open mini bridle for training

Collection of LOTS of bits in various sizes and configurations

One horse-size Smucker's Deluxe harness with Better Fit saddle (LOVE IT!!!)

One horse-size Freedom Collar

One small pony Driving Essentials Plus harness

Two horse-size Meadowbrooks (we are rebuilding one into a Gig)

One pony Phaeton Cart

One horse-size Runabout

One horse-size Poj-Con Marathon Vehicle with new marathon tugs for harness, b/c it has closed loop shafts.

(Hey, we can't spend it all on the minis....)


----------



## rcfarm (Jan 7, 2010)

I have

2 easy entry wood and a metal

new wood cart from Silver penny( just got it today)





Jerald show cart

harness have 2 show

2 working

and a new one for cde, from Country Carriages

horses

mini gelding

shetland gelding(work in progress)

pregnant mare- that drive

1 stallion that will go into traing next month

Dream cart Smart Cart saving up for


----------



## Ginia (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm willing to play, since I now know others out there are "into excess" also





- Metal Easy Entry cut down from pony size but well-balanced and with one or two more "tweeks" fairly comfortable

- Wood Road Cart (local Amish made) comfortable, well balanced but "squeaks a lot" (any suggestions?)

- Miniature-sized buckboard, currently has just shafts, I want to get a team pole made for it this year

- Getting ready to order wood EE cart from Silver Penney

- 2 sets of biothane single harness

- One set of betathane Chimicum pairs harness with pieces to convert to 2 single harnesses

- One set of very old leather pairs harness I bought last fall at an auction, in unbelieveably good condition considering it's age. Took LOTS of cleaning up, but whoever put it in storage all those many years ago knew what they were doing - really greasy mess to clean but leather and stitching are all supple and sound.

I'd love to know more about it, it has sort of a brass "frame" for want of something better to call it, that buckles across the front of each breast collar. About 3 of the small straps that buckle from the neck straps onto the breast collar need to be replaced, but other than that it's "road-ready". The old gentleman who's sale it was is in his late 90's, and according to the auctioneer he showed fine-harness ponys back in the 40's and early 50's. I've looked thru all the printed driving stuff I have here, looked on the internet, etc., and the ONLY photo I've found with that kind of breast collar contraption was in a reprint article from an 1893 publication. If any of you know more about such, would you either post here or PM me? It's been so cold I haven't taken it to the barn to see how it fits minis, but I'm fairly certain it will fit fine.

-One set nylon single harness

-5 horses, one gelding and 2 mares broke great for trail driving (pleasure to me, but you might think that means "show pleasure". Not there yet!!! One mare that drives ok, but still green enough it's a little challange.

-One mare that is a match for the gelding, doing some ground-work but not hitched yet.


----------



## whitney (Jan 7, 2010)

4 minis 3 drive, Misty Blue my newest one just finished ground school and the snows came.

NOW 3 carts Graber show/CDE cart, EE cart AND sulky yeeee hawwww!

Show harness have no idea the maker, and what Ginia refers to as my collection of dog collars a nylon that I've used to break 2 of the three. Will be purchasing a synthetic SOON.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh, I've got you ALL beat on the crazy factor!!








Over the last five years I have purchased one Edgeman Easy Entry cart, one Hyperbike, one Houghton show cart, one handmade metal training/show cart from Canada (traded for the Houghton that didn't fit), one Graber closed wheel show cart, one Bellcrown Minicrown, one Frontier Easy Entry and we briefly had a Bellcrown Aerocrown here for performance testing. That's a total of eight carts, four of which I still have as I finally sold the Edgeman last winter and the metal show cart just a few weeks ago.

I have an Ozark Mtn. Carriage Harness, an Ozark Mtn. Deluxe Rolled Leather Show Harness, a complete Camptown Sport Harness with an additional sliding backband sport saddle from Chimacum, enough pieces to put a tandem together, several open bridles, kick straps, surcingles, etc.

Total driving horses? *ONE*

Insanity? Priceless.

Leia

P.S.- I've got more than enough stuff to get the new youngster started in the next couple of years but since he takes silver to Kody's brass, that means another CDE harness, another show harness, another (different) show cart and eventually a pair cart and set of pair harness. Yipes! Total driving horses? Two.


----------



## whitney (Jan 7, 2010)

Leia you are in FACT priceless. Because you try them all and share your knowledge, so the rest of us may benefit. THANK YOU!


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 7, 2010)

Ginia said:


> - Wood Road Cart (local Amish made) comfortable, well balanced but "squeaks a lot" (any suggestions?)


WD-40. Springs tend to squeak, especially in between the leaves and the bolts holding them together. Sometimes you have to spray a little, bounce it and see if it made a difference. Then try a different place. Singletrees can also squeak. If the wood is squeaking, put a little Murphy's Oil there.

I CAN'T STAND a squeaky cart! :arg! When we first built my Phaeton Cart, we didn't test drive it too much before we took it to it's first carriage show. (Didn't want to risk scratching the brand new automotive paint - $$$



.) My first class, it squeaked so much, I couldn't hear the judge's calls from the announcer! I had to guess what gait was called based on what everyone else was doing. (Still placed 2nd.



) When I went back to the trailer, I set my husband on the job of fixing the squeaks. We keep a can of WD-40 in the truck box (along with all sorts of other carriage fixing tools).


----------



## Sandee (Jan 7, 2010)

Leia and all you others that are over run with carts, I have one thing to say - You're cart hoarders! LOL

I have 3 horses, at present, and they all drive.

I have 1 Graber "A" sized show cart , 1- Lignite not-so "easy entry" cart "B" size, 3 harnesses that necessity requires be used for training and show.

I'm looking for a Shetland (B size AMHR) horse to drive and will then need another cart and harness. I have always admired the Viceroy carts and would love to have one - oh, and a horse to pull it of course.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 7, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Oh, I've got you ALL beat on the crazy factor!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's about as bad as the seven saddles and ? bridles I have for one riding/driving horse! One saddle seat, three hunt seat (in different sizes), one Aussie, two different-sized western (used primarily for trail riding), and one dressage saddle. I told my husband that they all have different purposes...



, just like Leia's carts! He is one hunter, and has...how many guns?


----------



## jleonard (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, I'll have to share this with my dad. He thinks I'm taking over his garage as it is, and I don't have nearly as much as everyone else





I have 3 harnesses: a very crappy nylon harness that I bought before I knew anything about driving and never use anymore, an Ozark pleasure harness, and my Chimacum sport harness.

Then there are 3 carts: my first cart that my neighbor made me out of a large garden cart (goes with the other thread nicely,lol), an easy entry, and a hyperbike.

I have 2 minis and both drive.

I also have a Welsh filly that I'd love to drive in a couple of years, but buying all the equipment for her would be too expensive. However, my neighbor who owns her half sister is now thinking that her pony would be an awfully cute driving pony, and mentioned the other night that we could go in togeather to buy an cart and harness to get them started, so the collection may grow!


----------



## Ginia (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Rhinestone, W-d 40 and Murphys Oil soap are on the list now for the next trip to town. I didn't realize how much that roadcart squeaked until Whitney and her fiancee came to visit last fall. My hubby videotaped our drives out in the field, and you couldn't hear much of anything else. Now if you can clear up the mystery of the brass frame on the breastcollar this will be a REALLY good day inspite of the blowing snow outside.


----------



## Katie Iceton (Jan 7, 2010)

I have 2 carts currently, 4 harnesses (one is used fo parts) and one horse that drives. I am however bringing up a youngster who the opposite of Leia requires everything Brass...of which I currently have all chrome hehe. However he already has a harness I purchased on sale well before he was even home



. His own cart though, may have to wait a while. I will probably buy a showable easy entry for him.


----------



## kaycee (Jan 7, 2010)

hmmm! 1 jerald sulky with wood wheels and brass fittings,1 jerald sulky with wire wheels, 1 jerald racing sulky(never used but someday), 1 sleigh, 2 amish made wooden carts, 1 hayrack(minisize)!, 1 hitch wagon(all oak), 1 buggy(made by same person who made hitch wagon-just bought a colt for it, now i have to wait for him to grow up. former owner always drove b/w's),a training cart, a full size training cart, a racing sulky frame-needs wheels and seat.

2 double harnesses(was going to have a four-up, at least 5 single harness for minis, 1 full size single harness, and bits and pieces.

two completely retired driving minis(one turns 30 this year), 1 driving horse-full size, 1 mini driver.

guess it is going to be a busy summer traing drivers!


----------



## candycar (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just starting out, so not much yet!

1 EE cart

1 HyperBike

2 harnesses + couple extra bridles

1 green mini

1 to be started training this spring


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 7, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> That's about as bad as the seven saddles and ? bridles I have for one riding/driving horse! One saddle seat, three hunt seat (in different sizes), one Aussie, two different-sized western (used primarily for trail riding), and one dressage saddle. I told my husband that they all have different purposes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, yep, that's a lot!



I go for one saddle of each kind all right but draw the line at three of one and two of another for the same horse. Then again it's just me riding so once it fits the horse and I both we're done.







> Leia and all you others that are over run with carts, I have one thing to say - You're cart hoarders! LOL


Hey now, how is it hoarding when there are so many out there?!



My problem with picking carts was that I knew exactly what I wanted, researched, bought, and then when the carts would get here they weren't what I thought I was getting.



Some people have very liberal definitions of "light" or "in good condition." It was really frustrating! I wished a thousand times I lived back East so I could drive out to Amish country and try them all out before buying. Harnesses were the same- I tried a Carriage House harness by Yonie before I bought my Camptown but hated it when it got here. At least after all these years of inquiring and buying and touching every harness I can get my hands on I know what I like, how to order it and who to buy it from.

The four carts I have now suit all my possible uses and the only thing I would do is exchange my closed-wheel show cart for an open-wheel model that would be more versatile. I very much want an Aerocrown but don't dare switch from my Minicrown to the lighter single-seater model if I plan on driving a tandem anytime soon. I need room for my navigator.







> Wow, I'll have to share this with my dad. He thinks I'm taking over his garage as it is, and I don't have nearly as much as everyone else






My poor dad finally gave up and built me my own equipment shed a few months ago! It's not perfect (it's tiny and a bit dusty as it shares a wall with the shavings bin) but it's dry and out of the weather.



I don't know what your dad is complaining about, Jess- your garage is bigger than my whole barn!



*LOL*


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 7, 2010)

Ginia said:


> Now if you can clear up the mystery of the brass frame on the breastcollar this will be a REALLY good day inspite of the blowing snow outside.


Maybe if you could post a photo?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ginia said:


> Now if you can clear up the mystery of the brass frame on the breastcollar this will be a REALLY good day inspite of the blowing snow outside.


Pictures?





Leia

Edited: Ha, posted at the same time as Rhinestone!


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 7, 2010)

"Edited: Ha, posted at the same time as Rhinestone!"


----------



## Jill (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey, I just want to say that I DID have a patent show harness I wasn't using (traded for a puppy last year) and I sold all my driving equipment for big horses a few years ago since I wasn't using it and someone else wanted to. So... well, you know, that means I'm entitled to "replace" those items even if I don't have an immediate intent to use them. Right? Right!


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 7, 2010)

Jill said:


> So... well, you know, that means I'm entitled to "replace" those items even if I don't have an immediate intent to use them. Right? Right!


Yes, of course you can replace them, but I would wait. By the time you have a use for them, maybe someone will come up with a new-fangled contraption that will make all our harness and cart lives better.



I know that I have my list of things I would like to see improved....


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a full size viceroy (mostly whole) and metal easy entry cart, plus a couple old big horse harnesses (1 nylon - yuck).

for the minis, 1 show harness, 1 work harness, several surcingles/bitting rigs. (want more work harnesses, team harness, sport harness!)





2 Jeralds, one black with purple pinstripe, closed wheel for roadster, and one open wheel wood with green trim, with 2 sets of wheels (wood & wire).

1 wood with wood wheels Silver Penny road cart, and 1 metal easy entry cart.

Currently 2 minis that I can hitch & drive, with 2 more coming up learning to ground drive, and a bunch more waiting in the wings!


----------



## susanne (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess that we're putting the carriage house before the carriage...

So far, we only have one (EE) cart, one (ugly but comfortable) harness, and one (nearly perfect) driving horse, but in the (hopefully) not-so-distant future we'll be building a carriage house to live in.

In the real world, it would be called a carriage house-style garage with overhead living quarters, but for us the garage portion will be foul-weather barn/3 season living space, with a separate music studio.

Here are a few plans we are considering:

I'm a sucker for Craftsman style homes:

http://www.architecturaldesigns.com/PlanDe...2d-9bd3010e8460

This one would be perfect for our hillside:

http://www.cadsmith.com/garage_plans/hill_...g3-2442hill.htm

This is a bit more practical:

http://details.coolhouseplans.com/details....9&sid=chp23

This one is pure Shakespearean fantasy:

http://www.architecturaldesigns.com/PlanDe...4f-9b0600cef69d


----------



## Ginia (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll post photos of the brass breastcollar "attachment" one of these days. I had to get a new computer and it won't accept my old photo program. I'm pretty much electronically challanged, and my 'puter guy has been busy and hasn't been able to get out here. How many of you have changed over to Windows 7. I think I might like it if it wasn't such a know-it-all, it just flat-out refuses to accept/do a lot of the things my old xp chugged right on thru without a problem. Probably just needs some of it's settings changed, but that's beyond the realm of my capabilities. Whenever I get a little assistance out here I'll get going with the camera and photo program again.


----------



## maplegum (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL. You people are insane!





Leia, you win!

I have one harness, one green driving horse, and a cart that is far too big for him.



It's currently up for sale so that I can buy something more suitable. I'll get there, one day.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 7, 2010)

maplegum said:


> LOL. You people are insane!


Yes, but isn't it great to learn WE ARE NOT ALONE!!!


----------



## Minimor (Jan 7, 2010)

We've got 2 EE carts--one Mini sized and one pony sized--and 2 Smart Carts. We have 3 harnesses--two custom fit carriage harnesses from Ozark and one Pleasure harness from Ozark--the pleasure harness has had some different parts added to make it fit our larger B's better--it now sports a longer browband, a longer belly band and new carriage harness breeching. Do have to buy a pony sized harness this spring, and would like to buy a Mini sized show harness as well.

Horses that drive--we have about 6, maybe 7, that we've driven so far, plus another 10 Minis that should be started this year, 1 Shetland to start this year, then 5 Minis to start once they are old enough, and another 4 ponies to start when they are old enough...with another pony or two to come in the future...we are going to be well supplied on driving horses and ponies anyway!


----------



## My2Minis (Jan 7, 2010)

I have one easy entry cart, one horse driving, and two harnesses. The second harness is for the one in training. As soon as I can afford to I will replace that harness with a better one.

For some reason I have more halters than I can count


----------



## Keri (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay...I have an excuse as I have ponies and minis.



(okay, maybe not an excuse)

-1 Graber show cart (mini size), 1 meadowbrook (mini size), 1 Jerald Road Cart (pony size), 1 Jerald show cart (pony size), 1 viceroy (pony size)

-2 lutke pony harnesses, 1 mini mose miller show harness

-2 mini work harnesses and 2 pony show harnesses

I did just sell an extra pony cart I had. So I guess I'm okay. But 2 driving ponies and 1 driving mini. And I have my eyes open for more carts! Its addicting!


----------



## MiniHGal (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm, see, I'd call this a problem...BUT, on the other hand, the equipment only takes up space, it doesn't cost money/time to feed it and clean up after it! Glad to see I'm not the only one that has more carts and harnesses than horses.

Carts:

Mini sized-6

Horse sized-4

Total Carts: 10

Harnesses:

Mini sized-5, plus enough parts for at least three other harnesses (although maybe missing some pieces)

Horse sized-5, and a few additional parts

Total Harnesses: 10

Horses that drive:

Minis-4

Horses-2 (used to be 3, but one is permanently off the roster due to age--32)

Total Horses that drive: 6

Ironically, we have no pony (10-13/14 h) equipment.

Also, although we don't ride much anymore, I think we have somewhere between 8-10 saddles--several English (dressage, jumping, AP), a Western, and 2? Australian (good for trail) saddles.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jan 7, 2010)

gonna have 2 show Jeralds, 1 practice cart

and 5 harnesses-one for each horse!

What am I thinking- 5 driving horses - all by myself at a show. but I know I can!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 7, 2010)

No fair Breanna! A) You have enough driving stuff of your own that you don't get to include the horses and carts that stay with your mom, and B) you need to enumerate your mini stuff! I can think of three of the driving minis and suspect I know the fourth, and I can pin down four of your six mini carts but am wondering about the other two.





Leia


----------



## jegray21 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you guys so much I just made my wish list from this...my minis have taken over the garage and the carriage house is being built!


----------



## MiniHGal (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, its a bit difficult to separate our stuff, because much of the equipment (that is mine outright) stays at home, but some of the stuff that she uses with Gabriel (full sized horse) is mine.

I guess, the stuff that is up at vet school with me is as follows: 2 mini carts, 3 mini harnesses (plus many parts!), and two minis.

The driving minis (actually all of the minis that we own) are: Fascination, Peekaboo, Dan, and Pippin. The mini carts are: Pacific cart, blue roadster, purple marathon roadster, Jerald Mini A (avatar), EE, and Pippin's ultra tiny and very cute roadster (made for a 26" mini). Except for the EE, I think they are all technically mine. The horse carts are: Pacific Training cart, Pacific marathon carriage (mine), EE (mine), and Glinkowski spider phaeton (presentation carriage).

Adds up to a lot of stuff no matter which way you look at it! And I still have a wish list of carts (and harnesses, and horses/ponies).


----------



## Yaddax3 (Jan 7, 2010)

We have ...

12 Minis/Shetlands who have shown in Driving classes (including eight who have won National titles in Pleasure, Country Pleasure, Roadster and Park Harness and a ninth who has won Reserve National titles in both Pleasure and Country.)

7 Minis who are in various stages of training for Driving classes

12 show harnesses, including six Lutkes

4 Jerald show carts

2 Jerald easy-entry carts

1 Jerald Viceroy

1 Jerald sulky

1 Graber show cart

1 Pony work cart

Also ...

1 Toterhome that sleeps a family of seven and can pull ...

1 trailer that holds 15 minis or ...

1 trailer that holds 6 minis

As I made out that list I recalled my wife telling me when we got our first mini, "Oh, they're a lot less expensive than big horses."


----------



## REO (Jan 7, 2010)

Considering we don't show/compete at all at driving, I haven't done too badly!






2 Easy Entry carts

1 Superior Sulky show cart

3 leather harnesses

2 driving geldings


----------



## Kim (Jan 7, 2010)

Kendra said:


> Oh, and very frightening chariots that we've never hooked horses to that came in a package with some driving horses.


YOU HAVE CHARIOTS?!?!? And you never told me?!?!?

You have no idea how many times Crystal and I have wished that we had chariots so we could go back to AMHR Nationals just for that class - it looks SO fun!


----------



## Kendra (Jan 7, 2010)

Kim said:


> Kendra said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and very frightening chariots that we've never hooked horses to that came in a package with some driving horses.
> ...


No, no, these are _frightening_ chariots, not the cool ones like at AMHR Nationals. They're scary and tip-over-y. Also only for a pair ... so all in all, not so exciting.


----------



## Kim (Jan 7, 2010)

Kendra said:


> Kim said:
> 
> 
> > Kendra said:
> ...


Hmmm, Edward and Buster, together at last?

Seriously, though, if they're non-functional I guess I forgive you for not lending them to me!


----------



## Shari (Jan 8, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> No fair Breanna! A) You have enough driving stuff of your own that you don't get to include the horses and carts that stay with your mom, and B) you need to enumerate your mini stuff! I can think of three of the driving minis and suspect I know the fourth, and I can pin down four of your six mini carts but am wondering about the other two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with Leia... no fair!!!





Maybe we should start a thread of our wish list carts and carriages?!!


----------



## Kendra (Jan 8, 2010)

Kim said:


> Kendra said:
> 
> 
> > Kim said:
> ...



The chuckwagon guys borrowed them a couple Stampede's ago. They tipped over. If we still had Chris and Dude, that's about the speed of horse I'd be comfortable trying them out with. Course, you do have better balance than me ...


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 8, 2010)

Since I started driving, I have gone through a few carts myself!

1. Graber open wheel cart, still have and use as my training/work cart.

2. Silver Penney Meadowbrook, now sold.

3. Jerald Show Cart open wheel, still have.

4. Graber closed wheel, still have.

5. Pacific Smart Cart, just sold so that I could buy...

6. Hardwick Hideout Tadpole, a 4 wheel carriage.

So I currently own 4 carts/carriages.

Harnesses:

2 beautiful patent leather Mini Express show harnesses

2 Estate Horse Supply show harnesses

2 Camptown Single CDE harnesses

and a Camptown Pairs harness setup on order.

So, 7-8 harnesses

Currently driving Esprit, Flirt, Ally, and Alladdin. Need to start ASAP Aleks, Gaia, and Colors.

Yes, it is an obsession....


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Jan 8, 2010)

Good grief! Looks like we are all "collectors!"

For us we have

2 Jerald show carts

1 Jerald EE cart

1 Houghton viceroy

5 Lutke Show Harnesses

1 biothane Chimacum harness

4 driving horses with a number to train when they are old enough!

Perhaps I should say driving is an "addiction?"


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh my gosh I don't feel so bad. Right now I'm driving Oreo and Nikki is getting trained their both unders. Next year (hopefully) Sonny will get trained and he's about 34" right now.

I have a Jerald show cart I just got last show season.

Metal Easy Entry Cart

I have to pick up yet my Roadster Cart for Oreo

1 patent leather harness

1 leather beginners harness

going to order Nikki her patent leather harness

I THOUGHT about getting Oreo a new harness to go with his new Roadster Cart but didn't know what kind to get him as his Country Pleasure one I got from Mike Herron. I just love it and am going to get Nik's from him as well, but I see mentioned "Sport" harnesses can you use those to show in?????? Where do you get them?

Of course NEXT year I'll have to ADD to the list with Sonny..... Gee, I think I need a job, one that pays VERY, VERY well!!!!!!

It IS an addiction........ TJ


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 8, 2010)

Two Jerald open wheel show carts: one oak with black appointments and one black with blue striping and chrome appointments!

One closed wheel Jerald: black with red stripes

Two wooden Meadowbrook carts

One EE cart

Two Lutke show harnesses: black with gold and black with red and gold

Onr Lutke Western show harness

Two Mini Express show harnesses: one silver, one gold

One CDE harness with Freedom collar

One draft type show harness: brass

Four training harnesses

Multiple bits and pieces of harnesses....

Six finished driving horses, although Dunny is retired.

One in harness, ground driving, never hooked

Three started in bitting rig, not ground driving yet

At least three waiting in the wings... not enough hours in the day!

Lucy


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 8, 2010)

Lucy I think your farm name fits you..... Your one busy person. TJ


----------



## LC Farm (Jan 9, 2010)

Two mini's that drive.

We have 1 houghton cart burgandy another show cart black with red pinstripes. One wooden easy entry cart and one metal.

4 carts.

Mr Lutke came to a show last summer and brought 4 harness for us to look at. All beautiful so it was tough deciding on the one we wanted. He fitted it to my daughters new driving gelding and we thought we were in heaven. My best purchase last year the horse looks amazing wearing it.

3 harness.

It was our first year showing the minis last year and we had a blast. We met a lot of new people and everyone was so nice to us newbies. We would go to the shows and watch so finally bit the bullet and tried it ourselves. Now we can't wait for show season to start this year.


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmmm let's see...

I have four mini carts (2 Eazy Ryders, 1 Frontier and the 4th is very similar to the Frontier)

1 horse cart (Eazy Ryder)

2 pony carts (1 Pacific Carriage Dartmoor (4 wheel marathon cart) and 1 Frontier).

Um... I think I have 5 mini harnessess, but might be 6

1 pony harness

1 horse harness

and another harness but I can't remember if it's pony or horse.... And by pony I mean large pony, the Dartmoor and the pony harness belong to my Fell, the Frontier was pulled by a Haflinger....

As for driving horses, I have 5 minis that are trained to drive.

1 is my CDE horse

1 is hubby's CDE horse

1 is my drill team horse

1 is hubby's drill team horse

1 was trained by a previous owner but I have yet to drive her (and right now I don't think she'd fit between the shafts hahaha (she's pregnant)

1 Fell pony I do CDE with

1 Fjord horse. I just got him and haven't driven him yet (getting to know him undersaddle first) but I will be driving him soon.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 9, 2010)

Taylor Jo said:


> Lucy I think your farm name fits you..... Your one busy person. TJ


----------



## keely2682 (Jan 9, 2010)

harnesses:

1 chimacum sport harness with freedom collar (chariot class and tippys everyday harness)

2 chimacum show harnesses (my everyday harnesses for the boys)

1 lutke western show harness

1 lutke show harness

carts:

1 houghton show cart

1 roman chariot

1 missouri flyer cde cart

driving horses 3 (see signature)


----------



## Dr. Pam (Jan 10, 2010)

Just make sure my husband doesn't see this list....

Carts:

Jerald open wheel, have the large wood wheels and used for CDE

Graber show cart

Houghten 48" show cart

Houghten 52" show cart

Lignite EE custom made for 29" mini

Lignite roadster cart

Frontier EE

Double Diamond wood EE (WAY better than Frontier --wider seat, beter suspension)

Bellcrown marathon cart

Amish 2 wheel gig

metal training cart, 60"

Harnesses:

(2) Chimacum B sport harnesses

(1) Chimacum A sport harness

(3) additional Chimacum bridles--the regular dirving horses each have their own bridle

Ozark best of the best CDE harness

Ozark carriage harness

(2) Ozark show harnesses

Carriage house biothane sport harness

Estate patent leather show harness

russet work harness

(2) older show harnesses, one 20 years old, still in very good condition

team harness

parts parts parts

biggest mistake ever--selling the Lutke show harness because we thought we were getting out of showing AMHR.

Driving horses:

SR Desert Sun--National Grand Champion Country Pleasure, Prelim level CDE

Erica's Gimmie Another Glance--Nation Champion Country Pleasure, Prelim level CDE

SR Desert Mist--Res Nat Champion Pleasure driving, Prelim level CDE

Royal Trooper's Totally Rufus--training level CDE

DR Hide A Way Masons Elegant Echo--National Champion Park, Res Nat Champion Pleasure, training level CDE

Michigan's Blue Cobalt--3rd at Congress CP, training level CDE

3 in training

I also have my boarders 2 driving horses, 3 carts, and 4 harnesses here


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jan 10, 2010)

Lucy- Are you sure that is ALL the carts? I just know the entire front and back porches were completely filled with carts, it was like going into a store show room with cars. was a site to see, kinda wanted to go shopping, but I didnt peek. too tempting.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 10, 2010)

MinisOutWest said:


> Lucy- Are you sure that is ALL the carts? I just know the entire front and back porches were completely filled with carts, it was like going into a store show room with cars. was a site to see, kinda wanted to go shopping, but I didnt peek. too tempting.



Yup, that SHOULD be it. Front porch had my Jerald, the EE and the closed wheel Jerald. Back porch had the others...



unless Jane's Jerald moved back into the house. Don't forget, though, yours stayed there for a few days, too!

Lucy


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow I guess I'm just getting started.

Have 1 EE metal cart (unknown maker)

1 show cart (amish made)

1 Ozark basic leather show harness

1 ? show harness

1 stallion broke to drive

2 mares in training

1 soon to be gelding that will eventually be driven (he's not even 2 yr olds yet 'tech' he is but next winter he'll be broke to cart)


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dr. Pam, good to hear from you again!!



Dr. Pam said:


> Driving horses:SR Desert Sun--National Grand Champion Country Pleasure, Prelim level CDE
> 
> Erica's Gimmie Another Glance--Nation Champion Country Pleasure, Prelim level CDE
> 
> SR Desert Mist--Res Nat Champion Pleasure driving, Prelim level CDE


Sounds like they not only convinced you to move Sunny up, but Lance and Misty as well? That's great!

Leia


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 11, 2010)

I started with one metal pipe pony cart that I cut down the shafts, painted, upholstered the seat and added new wheels

Then found a home built 4 wheel wood buggy that I am going to refurbish ( am going to for 6 years!!!)

Almost forgot the sulky that I bought for $5 to use as a pattern (someday!)

Then bought my "dream cart" a Stolzfus wooden wheel pleasure cart from a Silver Penney

Then had another dream (VBG!) and bought my CDE cart, a Mike Groose Itebte slightly used from Martha D.

At this point I said "How many vehicles can one horse use?" so I bought my second mini from a friend who's friend rescued him

Last year at the National Drive my husband bought me a Kutzman "Cute" carriage!!

Harnesses?? I have my original, bought from an auction, didn't know what the heck I was doing leather harness that although not the best fitting has held up very well for 14 yrs

Then I have my two Iowa Valley Carriage beta; one brass , one polished

One crappy Ebay leather (what was I thinking??) that I use mostly for ground driving or parts

One Camptown Freedom collar

One Chimacum full collar and hames

Horses?? I have a 17 yr old mini gelding Sundance Kid

and a 6(?) yr old mini gelding Butch Cassidy

and a 13 yr old OTTB that doesn't drive, but happily goes out under saddle with the minis in their carts (don't get me started on the # of saddles for one horse! I can think of at least 6, without really trying!)

TOTALS: 6 vehicles, 4 harnesses, 3 horses LOTS of great FUN and wonderful memories!!


----------



## Genie (Jan 11, 2010)

susanne said:


> I guess that we're putting the carriage house before the carriage...
> So far, we only have one (EE) cart, one (ugly but comfortable) harness, and one (nearly perfect) driving horse, but in the (hopefully) not-so-distant future we'll be building a carriage house to live in.
> 
> In the real world, it would be called a carriage house-style garage with overhead living quarters, but for us the garage portion will be foul-weather barn/3 season living space, with a separate music studio.
> ...



















Our daughter lived in Redmond Washington and we spent a lot of time taking pictures of buildings to get ideas for our garage with living quarters above.

We found a small viceroy cart, made by Jerald and quite old that we refurbished.

The small building to the side of the garage is our "dog house" and I also store some tack there for the winter and in the lower level of the dog house are carts and riding mowers.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been driving and training to drive since '85--I have owned three Jeralds(the original closed wheel, bought before they even began offering the open-wheeled, or model "A"!-then sold it to get an "A" including the (originally offered, 16 spoke, 30")wooden wheels--sold it several years ago when I decided I wasn't interested in breed shows anymore. I also owned a Jerald 'obstacle cart'--a design I had to special order. Nice light little cart, but with certain drawbacks, so I sold it within the past year/year and a half or so. I also owned a mini Meadowbrook-very handsome and authentic in design, but was just too HEAVY-sold it--and an IteBte 'Missouri Flyer'--great cart; I got the single seat, and larger wheels--but, I wanted something appreciably LIGHTER in weight, and it ended up being almost exactly the same weight and 'application' as my Bennington (see below), so I sold it. Currently, I own:

A Smuckers "LITE" russet harness--first harness I bought when I got minis, and STILL my everyday harness after 25 years! Thankfully, I had good advice back then, got a sturdy-enough harness w/ breeching! (I bought another several years later, sold it last year.)

A Smuckers black leather 'Pleasure' harness, brass fittings.

A black leather w/patent accents, brass trim, 'show' pair harness, made by someone no longer building harness

A bio-beta Yonie-made harness w/ 'deep V' breast collar,white metal fittings (includes both stainless and chrome), from the Carriage House in FL...fits my B-sized driving horses.

A bio-beta pair harness,white metal fittings from the Carriage House.

A neck collar and hames from Chimicum Tack

I've also owned two Lutke harnesses--sold both for similar reasons to the sale of the Jeralds...no more breed ring showing, and wouldn't use them otherwise, so they went.

Vehicles--two wheeled:

A Frontier EE 'pipe' cart(my second in those 25 years; the first one is still in service w/ its second owner; was in good shape, but I wanted a different colored upholstery!)

A extra 'set' of longer shafts for the Frontier(54"), for my B's.

A Bennington miniature cart; made in the UK; their original design, which fits B horses best.

A Pequea Carriage Shop 'top end' country road cart w/ button-tufted cloth upholstery, brass fittings. This cart could be used even in the breed show ring, w/ my Smuckers Pleasure harness.

Four wheeled:

A back-to-back English trap, custom built for me by Jack Stewart of Golden Horse and Carriage of Golden, CO. A LOVELY vehicle--cut under, patent dash and fenders, Button-tufted upholstery. I really don't use it anymore, though,so will probably be parting with it-(and the patent-accented 'show' pair harness that was custom-ordered for use w/ this vehicle.)

An oak buckboard...what a FUN pair vehicle it is, too! I have a 'homesteader' outfit, and some accessories to look like the homesteader coming home from shopping in town, for parades...it's a HOOT!

A Glinkowski 'mini-mix' marathon vehicle. Another great pair vehicle--nearly sold it 'way cheap' in a weak moment several months ago; thankfully, it didn't happen, and I am looking forward to using it more this year and in future...after all, I have a great little bay pair!

I am the only driver here! Of my six minis, 5 drive--the most recent acquisition is still greenbroke, as he came(winter hasn't allowed much horse work!); others are all solid. The half of my pair that i bought(bred and raised the other) didn't get his training from me,but it was from someone knowledgable, and he is pretty solid, though still needs work on backing straight--I just haven't found the time for the individual work with him on that. I trained all the others.

Speaking for myself, one reason I have 'kept acquiring' vehicles is in a search for ever-better-suited single vehicles for minis! I am STILL on the hunt for a LIGHT-IN-WEIGHT two-wheeler that would be suitable for CDE, even above Training level(although I don't really expect to be able to be a serious CDE competitor, I do like the features of a CDE-type cart--that is, the metal wheels w/ rubber inserts, torsion bar suspension(or something equally as comfy), a COMFY seat, deep front-to-back(my Benny has a 17" seat, front-to-back, and I LOVE it!), along w/ other features)--BUT, weighing no more than a Frontier, at @ 76 lbs. I know of two currently--the Scotsman(which unfortunately, just increased a good bit in price, and doesn't have much of a seat, IMO...and Bennington's newest mini cart...but the exchange rate isn't favorable now--and the shipping would be a KILLER, in these times, I fear.) Bellcrown's 'Aerocrown' looks good, but the weight is still higher than what I seek, from what I've heard. I HAVE, in the Benny, an ideal cart for my B mini, but I STILL am seeking something similar for my A sized horses!

Margo


----------



## susanne (Jan 12, 2010)

Genie said:


> Our daughter lived in Redmond Washington and we spent a lot of time taking pictures of buildings to get ideas for our garage with living quarters above.
> 
> We found a small viceroy cart, made by Jerald and quite old that we refurbished.
> 
> The small building to the side of the garage is our "dog house" and I also store some tack there for the winter and in the lower level of the dog house are carts and riding mowers.


Genie, I love both the carriage house AND the viceroy! I'd love to see the floor plan or even a rough idea of how the living quarters are laid out.

Mingus' New Year's Resolution is to persuade us to buy him a harness and carriage befitting his sense of style and pride, so I had better not let him see that viceroy -- I'll never hear the end of it!


----------



## Genie (Jan 13, 2010)

susanne said:


> Genie said:
> 
> 
> > Our daughter lived in Redmond Washington and we spent a lot of time taking pictures of buildings to get ideas for our garage with living quarters above.
> ...


The ceiling is lofted with three large beams crossing front to back. It is just one large room with a propane stove to heat, There is a large four piece bathroom as well.

My husband and a friend built it and the total cost, including the flooring, heating system and garage door openers, etc. the whole deal, was 66000.00. They built it in 2000 as his centennial project





I can get some more pictures and size specifications for you and p.m. them if you would like. Many people have driven by and stopped asking for plans, which are in hubby's head, and also measurements. One person took all the measurements and pictures etc, then proceeded to build something similar, but larger. When they went large the roof span was then unable to retain the lofted look and had to have an ordinary ceiling which took away from the total effect.

The viceroy was a bargain from a barn that was falling down. Hubby refurbished the wood and cleaned the wheels. Luckily the seat was good enough to leave as is.


----------



## krissy3 (Jan 13, 2010)

1 easy entry, 3 or 4 sleads wooden, we live in snow, 2 show harnesses, 2 bitting rigs, 1 very old donkey harness for the slead, and a harness for skiing. I ski behind my donkey on the cross country trails because I am too lazy to do the work myself.


----------



## Katiean (Jan 16, 2010)

I have;

4 carts (1 show, 2 ez entry and 1 farm wagon)

4 harnesses (3 show and 1 heavy patent leather look parade (?) harness)

1 bitting rig

4 horses 3 trained to drive and 1 starting this spring.


----------



## hairicane (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I dont feel bad now! I only have a "few" driving items compared to lots of u, lol.

carts--Wilform pony cart, was a sulky but Garyo on the form made a basket for it, its removable and works great.

houghton show cart, B sized- I love it!

fronteer easy entry cart and trailer, Goes from 2 wheels to 4 wheels and a back seat, pony/B mini size

easy entry A size wood/metal

Harnesses--Black patent leather B sized show harness, I had this custom made to fit Rio but it also fits Grey my Shetland its from Diane at Mini Express

Black leather shetland/B mini harness

biothane A sized training harness

pieces of another harness or 2

horses--Rio, B appy gelding, Nat Ch 2009, Res. Nat Ch. 2008, #4 All Stars WCP

Grey, Shetland Stallion, Congress Grand Ch senior Foundation Stallion, HOF, now working on CP HOF

1 A size mare in training and many more prospects


----------



## MBennettp (Jan 23, 2010)

One pony harness, one pony cart, one full size antique surrey, one full size antique buggy. None are driving currently but the shetland is ready to hitch, all ground work done.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 3, 2010)

We have 6 horses; 5 of which drive/drove (one's retired due to stifle/back problem and one's started).

We have: 2 easy entry carts

1 wooden wheel meadowbrook-type cart

1 Jerald show cart

1 rubber tire hitch wagon (with 1 team set-up and 1 set of shafts)

1 wood wheel "Queen Elizabeth" carriage

2 chariot (with 1 team set-up and 2 sets of shafts)

and 2 sets of Western mini saddle/bridles

then: 3 sets of single Harness; 1 "A" extra nice show harness; set of team harness and collars.

There's gotta be more odds and ends than is worth listing. Like my husband says: 'We have more in equipment then we do in the price of the horses!'


----------

